# Geflochtene für Meerforelle?



## Ingmarhunter (10. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich habe eine geflochtene auf meiner Spule, und möchte mit der Meerforelle fangen. Aber sehen die Meerforellen die Geflochtene nicht unter Wasser? Mit was für Schnur fischt ihr auf Meerforelle?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

bin der gleichen meinung ...#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ich fische entweder ne 6er Whiplash Crystal,oder ne 12er Fireline Cyrstal als Hauptschnur und habe immer ca. 1,5m 28er-33er Fluocarbonvorfach vorgeschaltet.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist es relativ egal ob du mit geflecht oder monofil fischt...
Das muss mit deiner Rute abgestimmt sein, fischt du ne harte rute solltest du eine monofile schnur fischen um aussteiger zu verhindern.

Aber mal über die "sichtigkeit" gefachsimpelt...
Für den Fisch ist jede Schnur aus seinem blickwinkel ein mehr oder weniger dunkler schatten.
da ist es egal ob das geflecht gelb, grün, blau oder schwarz ist die schnur wirft immer einen "schatten" auch eine monofile schnur wirft IMMER (mit ausnahme einer "echten" FC) einen schatten...
ICH fische am liebsten ein geflecht (fische eine sehr parabole rute) und dann ein FC vorfach in ca 1,5 facher Rutenlänge.
Das hat den grund das dann beim werfen der knoten zwischen FC und geflecht nicht auf der rolle sitzt und somit keine einschränkungen beim wurf zur folge hat...


grüße

mirco


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist es relativ egal ob du mit geflecht oder monofil fischt...



Kommt drauf an wie weit du wirfst.
Gibt ja viele Strände wo die Meerforellen hauptsächlich im Bereich bis 30m vom Ufer also auf recht kurze Distanz gefangen werden , hier ists bei passender Rute wurklich recht egal.

Hab aber auch Stellen wo es quasi auf jeden Meter Wurfweite ankommt und die Fische halt extrem weit draußen beißen.
Da hat Mono dann gleich 3 dicke Nachteile :
1. geringere Wurfweite
2. Durch die Dehnung wesentlich schlechtere Bisserkennung 
3. Teilweise Probleme den Anschlag durchzubringen


Ich fische auf Mefo mittlerweile nurnoch mit Fireline Crystal 0,10 + 1m 0,28er/0,30er FC.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie weit du wirfst.
> Gibt ja viele Strände wo die Meerforellen hauptsächlich im Bereich bis 30m vom Ufer also auf recht kurze Distanz gefangen werden , hier ists bei passender Rute wurklich recht egal.
> 
> Hab aber auch Stellen wo es quasi auf jeden Meter Wurfweite ankommt und die Fische halt extrem weit draußen beißen.
> ...



Vollste Zustimmung, das machen wohl die meisten so....


----------



## fantazia (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Fische die Moosgrüne Power Pro 0,13er ohne Vorfach.Mit Vorfach ist mir das zuviel Getüddel und gefangen habe ich auch ohne immer.


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie weit du wirfst.
> Gibt ja viele Strände wo die Meerforellen hauptsächlich im Bereich bis 30m vom Ufer also auf recht kurze Distanz gefangen werden , hier ists bei passender Rute wurklich recht egal.
> 
> Hab aber auch Stellen wo es quasi auf jeden Meter Wurfweite ankommt und die Fische halt extrem weit draußen beißen.
> ...


 

Dem ich stimme ich dann auch mal zu.
Hab angefangen mit 12er Fireline Flame Green, hab mich jetzt aber deutlich für die 10er Crystel entschieden, sobald die alte Fireline "verbraucht" ist.
Dazu hab ich dann ca. ein Meter 26er FC davor.
Aus der Not heraus, fischte ich auch schon ne Woche in DK mit nem 24er, da is auch nichts abgerissen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Fische die Moosgrüne Power Pro 0,13er ohne Vorfach.Mit Vorfach ist mir das zuviel Getüddel und gefangen habe ich auch ohne immer.


 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass du mit Sicherheit mit FV Vorfach noch mehr gefangen hättest.
Ich war auf Angelfreizeit in DK, und da fischten auch ein paar zeitweise mit Geflochtener ohne FC und fingen nichts.
Dann bekamen sie FC von Betreuern angeknotet, und siehe da sie fingen.Durch Hänger verabschiedete sich dann bei eig allen das FC wieder, und sie fingen wieder nichts.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Da hat Mono dann gleich 3 dicke Nachteile :
> 1. geringere Wurfweite
> 2. Durch die Dehnung wesentlich schlechtere Bisserkennung
> 3. Teilweise Probleme den Anschlag durchzubringen
> .


 

WENN du Deine Rute darauf abstimmst (schnelle Rute mit recht weicher Spitzenaktion aber gutem Rückrat, Mono mit wenig Dehnung wie z.b. Cormoran Super Spin) dann hast du absolut keine Nachteile gegenüber nem Geflecht...

Denn bei Geflecht fischt man am besten ne Parabole Rute um die Stöße abzufangen und Ausschlitzer zu vermeiden.
Und eine Parabole Rute kostet halt immer ein wenig Wurfweite die durchs Geflecht dann wieder ausgeglichen wird.
Bei einer Schnellen Rute kannst du etwas Weiter werfen, durch die "dicke" monofile Schnur bleibt das dann aber gleich mit der oben genannten Combo...

Und das ist das was ich im obigen Post meinte...
WENN DU DEINE RUTE AUF DEINE SCHNUR ABSTIMMST IST DAS EGAL!!!

Ich habe beide Comobs im Auto wenn es losgeht, denn bei starken Seitenwind hat geflecht wiederum einen großen Nachteil: große Schnurbögen!!!


Aber jeder wird sein "Steckenpferd"schon erkennen wenn er beides mal gefischt hat...

Grüße


Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ach so, und 1 m FC hilft zwar im Sinne der "Sichtigkeit" ein wenig, allerdings ist es als "Abriebsschutz" definitiv zu kurz...
Und wer mal eine gute Forelle verloren hat weil sie über einen Stein mit Muschel floh, der wird sein FC definitiv länger als 1m machen...


Grüße |wavey:

Mirco


----------



## donlotis (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und wer mal eine gute Forelle verloren hat weil sie über einen Stein mit Muschel floh, der wird sein FC definitiv länger als 1m machen...



Ich freue mich, wenn bei anderen mal die MeFo gewinnt... 

Ich habe früher auch immer mit Monovorfach gefischt (0,30er) und gut gefangen. Aber nach vielen Gewaltwürfen und auch (dicken) Fischen muss man das Vorfach regelmäßig austauschen, da es 'ausgelutscht' ist.

Das war mir zu nervig und so fische ich seit drei Jahren ohne jegliches Vorfach, Geflecht pur. Und ich fange genauso gut wie vorher, den Fischen ist es also ziemlich egal. Mit einer guten Rolle und der richtigen Bremseinstellung geht das wunderbar! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Wenn die Fische ab dem Frühjahr und wärmeren Wassertemps richtig jagen ist es absolut egal, da geb ich dir recht. Denn beim schnellen führen der Köder hat die Forelle keine Zeit zu überlegen, sie muss zuschlagen oder Hungrig bleiben 
Aber wenn du bei kaltem Wasser sehr langsam fischen musst bin ich DER MEINUNG (und vertraue somit darauf) das ein FC sehr wohl mehr Fische bringt... 
Und die Fische die "Nachlaufen" eher zupacken als ohne FC oder durchsichtiges Monovorfach...

Aber wie gesagt BEI MIR ist das FC an erster Stelle ein Abriebschutz wegen der Muscheln und Seepocken an den Steinen...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, wenn bei anderen mal die MeFo gewinnt...
> 
> Ich habe früher auch immer mit Monovorfach gefischt (0,30er) und gut gefangen. Aber nach vielen Gewaltwürfen und auch (dicken) Fischen muss man das Vorfach regelmäßig austauschen, da es 'ausgelutscht' ist.



Geflecht ist genau überhaupt nicht abriebfest. Von daher ist für mich ein Vorfach, welches dieses Manko zumindest direkt am Fisch ausgleicht eine absolute Notwendigkeit. Wenn man natürlich immer in absolut gefahrlosen Gewässern fischt, dann ist das wohl egal. Wenn nicht sollte man sich von Zeit zu zeit einfach mal die Minute nehmen, um ein neues Vorfach anzuknüpfen, das ist ja wirklich ein überschaubarer Aufwand. Das ist ganz schnell erledigt, bei einer Schmök- oder Schnackpause kann man ja wohl eben nebenbei einen Knoten binden.

Wenn ich mir überlege, irgendwann mal den Fisch meines Lebens zu drillen und der schrubt dann volle Pulle über das Riff auf dem ich stehe oder er beißt zehn Meter vor mir, um dann mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit durch das Steinfeld zu sausen in das ich gewatet bin, dann wird mir beim dem Gedanken ohne abriebfestes Vorfach zu fischen übel. 

Da wendet man jede Menge Zeit und Geld auf, legt seinen Urlaub in die fischreiche Zeit und dann verzichtet man auf so ein kleines Detail, weil es zuviel Arbeit macht. Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Die normalen Fische so bis 50-55cm lassen sich zur Not auch mit so Dingen wie hoher Rute beherrschen, aber bei einer gut genährte Ü60er möchte ich doch nicht auf ein Vorfach verzichten und eigentlich sind das doch die interessanten Fische.



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische ab dem Frühjahr und wärmeren Wassertemps richtig jagen ist es absolut egal, da geb ich dir recht. Denn beim schnellen führen der Köder hat die Forelle keine Zeit zu überlegen, sie muss zuschlagen oder Hungrig bleiben
> Aber wenn du bei kaltem Wasser sehr langsam fischen musst bin ich DER MEINUNG (und vertraue somit darauf) das ein FC sehr wohl mehr Fische bringt...
> Und die Fische die "Nachlaufen" eher zupacken als ohne FC oder durchsichtiges Monovorfach...
> 
> ...




#6#6#6

Das ist dann wohl auch ne Frage wann und wie oft man so im Jahr angelt. Bei mir ist Saison von Januar bis Dezember und das wird bei dir ähnlich sein.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege, irgendwann mal den Fisch meines Lebens zu drillen und der schrubt dann volle Pulle über das Riff auf dem ich stehe oder er beißt zehn Meter vor mir, um dann mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit durch das Steinfeld zu sausen in das ich gewatet bin, dann wird mir beim dem Gedanken ohne abriebfestes Vorfach zu fischen übel.
> 
> 
> #6#6#6
> ...


 
So sieht das aus
Mein Vorteil liegt ganz klar an der Nähe zur Küste...
Ausserdem an der "routine" da ich seit ich einen Fischereischein habe auch auf Meerforelle angel...
Noch vor garnicht allzu langer Zeit war die MeFo nämlich noch wirklich der Fisch der 1000 Würfe...
Mittlerweile fruchten die Besatzmaßnahmen meines und der vielen anderen Angelvereine sehr gur und wir haben ein Top MeFo Revier (was von Jahr zu Jahr ertragreicher wird) und ich persönlich nehme keine Fische unter 50cm mehr mit...

Und mit dem FC oder Monovorfach ist nicht nur "für mich" um die Fische landen zu können, sondern noch viel mehr "Für den Fisch" damit ich keinen Fisch mit Drilling und Schnur verliere und ihm somit das "Maul zutacker"  und er somit zum Sterben verurteilt ist...

Wäre schön wenn sich das andere auch "auf ihre Fahnen schreiben"...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> WENN du Deine Rute darauf abstimmst (schnelle Rute mit recht weicher Spitzenaktion aber gutem Rückrat, Mono mit wenig Dehnung wie z.b. Cormoran Super Spin) dann hast du absolut keine Nachteile gegenüber nem Geflecht...



Sorry aber das stimmt so einfach nicht.
Weder einen vorsichtigen Biss noch einen Anschlag überträgt ne Mono auf 80m vernünftig , da kann die Rute noch so knüppelig sein , das verpufft trotzdem im Gummiband ...



Boot angler schrieb:


> Denn bei Geflecht fischt man am besten ne Parabole Rute um die Stöße abzufangen und Ausschlitzer zu vermeiden.
> Und eine Parabole Rute kostet halt immer ein wenig Wurfweite die durchs Geflecht dann wieder ausgeglichen wird.



Nur weil man geflochtene Fischt braucht man keine Schwabbelrute. Klar x-fast sollte man auch nciht grade fischen , das dürfte dann doch einiges an aussteigern geben .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt so einfach nicht.
> Weder einen vorsichtigen Biss noch einen Anschlag überträgt ne Mono auf 80m vernünftig , da kann die Rute noch so knüppelig sein , das verpufft trotzdem im Gummiband ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du mal die Super Spin von Cormoran gefischt???
Wenn nicht, dann verkneife dir doch ein "Urteil" darüber...
Wenn dch dann hast du die falsche Rute dafür gehabt...
Die Schnur hat so gut wie keine Dehnung und somit sind Anschläge auch bei 80m Überhaupt kein Problem mit der richtigen Rute...
Und die Bisse wirst du auch merken, denn wenn die Forelle den Köder nur "anstupst" merkst du das in der Spitze da sie zurückfedert, und nen "richtigen" Biss merkst du erst recht...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Klar x-fast sollte man auch nciht grade fischen , das dürfte dann doch einiges an aussteigern geben .



Ich fische eine X-fast und das ist eigentlich kein Problem, weil die Rute nicht hart ist.



Boot angler schrieb:


> Die Schnur hat so gut wie keine Dehnung und somit sind Anschläge auch bei 80m Überhaupt kein Problem mit der richtigen Rute...



Na Mirco, Mono ohne mindestens 20% Dehnung ist nicht so toll, weil dir das Zeug dann wie ein Draht von der Spule springt. Deswegen fischt ja auch keiner eine echte FC-Vollschnur.

Streitet doch nicht, so richtig erklären läßt sich das ja eh nur am Wasser.


----------



## C.K. (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ich schubse es mal zu unseren Meerforellenfängern! :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> H
> Die Schnur hat so gut wie keine Dehnung und somit sind Anschläge auch bei 80m Überhaupt kein Problem mit der richtigen Rute...




Hab schon die eine oder andere High end Mono/FC aus Japan probiert , zwar nicht zum Mefoangeln aber das ist ja erstmal egal.

Diese Schnüre haben alle Spürbar mehr Dehnung als Geflecht , denke mal da wird deine Cormoran auch nicht groß anders sein , Mono hat halt Materialbedingt immer so 20% oder mehr Dehnung , da kannst Reden was du willst das is einfach so.
Und selbst wenn du n 4m langen besenstil als Rute benutzt hast immernoch 20% Dehnung der Schnur 

Hier mal n recht informativer Bericht über Vor/Nachteile der verschiedenen Schnüre , allerdings nciht aufs Mefoangeln bezogen : http://waku-angelsport.de/vorundnachteile.html .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fische eine X-fast und das ist eigentlich kein Problem, weil die Rute nicht hart ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich streite mich mit niemanden, hier wurde nachgefragt und ICH erkläre WARUM ich WANN WAS fische, und das wenn die abstimmung der Rute und der Schnur stimmt ,die aussagen von Kochtopfangler...:

Weder einen vorsichtigen Biss noch einen Anschlag überträgt ne Mono auf 80m vernünftig , da kann die Rute noch so knüppelig sein , das verpufft trotzdem im Gummiband ...

 
...so einfach nicht stimmen, das ist kein Streit...
Es gleitet lediglich gerade in eine "unsachliche" Ecke wegen Aussagen wie dieser hier:

...da kannst Reden was du willst das is einfach so.
Und selbst wenn du n 4m langen besenstil als Rute benutzt hast immernoch 20% Dehnung der Schnur 

das ist einfach unsachlich...
Ich berichte von MEINEN erfahrungen und ich finde es sehr unschön mir hier "übern Mund fahren zu lassen".
Der Eröffner des Themas hier fragte nach den möglichkeiten, bzw Vor und Nachteilen die wWIR im alle aus UNSERER Sicht erläutern...

Grüße

Mirco
 
PS: Und ausserdem fische ich schon ein 100% FC als Vollschnur, nämlich beim Baitcasten, aber das gehört hier nicht her, falsches Thema...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Weder einen vorsichtigen Biss noch einen Anschlag überträgt ne Mono auf 80m vernünftig , da kann die Rute noch so knüppelig sein , das verpufft trotzdem im Gummiband ...
> 
> ...so einfach nicht stimmen, das ist kein Streit...



Ok dann pass ich die Aussage nochmal an.
Eine Mono , selbst eine mit recht wenig Dehnung , überträgt den vorsichtigen Biss auf 80m  Entfernung nicht so gut wie eine geflochtene , die halt nochmal deutlich weniger Dehnung hat.

Gleiches Gilt für einen Anschlag auf 80m Entfernung , da verpuffert halt ein teil der Kraft einfach durch die Dehnung.

Das sind einfach Fakten wo es nichts dran zu diskutieren gibt.

Wie stark sich das ganze nun Auswirkt ist eine andere Frage , aber für mcih reichts aus um nurnoch mit geflecht auf mefo zu fischen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Naa, das ist doch eine ganz andere Aussage...

Und das Du nurnoch Geflecht fischt akzeptiere ich, ich fische ja auch zu 75% Geflecht...
Nur kann man nicht pauschal sagen das Monofil weder einen vorsichtigen Biss anzeigt und das bei 80m KEIN Anschlag durchkommt.
Ich fische u.a. mit Leuten wie Uwe Dittman (einer DER Meeresangler in Deutschland!) zusammen, der ausschließlich mit Mono fischt und erst ER hat mich auf diese von mir erwähnte monofile Schnur gebracht und mir gezeigt das es eben DOCH mono-schnüre gibt die an der Küste MEHR als nur eine "Dahseinsberechtigung" haben...
Und mit seiner Combo habe ich absolut KEINEN nachteil gegenüber eines Geflechtes festgestellt...

Nichts desto Trotz: PEACE !!

Mirco


----------



## Tino (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ich höre immer:Biss in 80m.
Fragt euch mal ob alle Mefo's nur 80 m entfernt beissen?
Schon komisch einige Argumentationen.

Sicher kommt der Anschlag mit Mono nicht so durch wie mit Geflecht,aber ganz umsonst ist ne Mono ja nun nicht auf der Spule.
Die Forelle schnappt sich den Köder und haut ab.Das reicht schon das der Haken einigermassen gegriffen hat, um zu merken man sollte  anschlagen.
Oder man pennt im stehen.

Das dann garnichts bei der Forelle ankommen soll,denn so lese ich einige Zeilen hier,ist einfach Quatsch.

Die Cormoran Schnur kenne ich auch,da muss man schon fast ''zerren'' um eine auffällige Dehnung zu bemerken.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ich habs schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben , an vielen Stränden fängt man die Fische häufig dicht am ufer.

Ich befische aber fast ausschließlich eine Stelle wo ein Großteil der Fische sehr weit draußen steht. Da bleiben halt nur Gewaltwürfe und mit jedem Meter den man eingekurbelt hat sinkt die Chance auf einen Biss drastisch.
Is an der Stelle einfach so , ich fische da schon jahrelang.

Ich erlebe es auch hin und wieder das eben kein deutlicher Biss kommt sondern nur ein vorsichtiges Anstupsen , das auf große Entfernung selbst mit geflecht kaum spürbar ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

http://www.angel-discount24.de/corm...-3000m-taubenblau-matt-024mm-46kg-p-1397.html

Mirco meinst du die? Mich würde mal interessieren in welcher Stärke du die fischt?


----------



## MefoProf (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Moin,
ich war hier mal mit nem Kumpel los. Er mit Geflochtener ohne Vorfach, ich mit Mono. 
Beide mit dem gleichen Köder an denselben Stellen vom Boot und von Land aus gefischt. Letztendlich hat er 11 Forellen gelandet und dazu noch jede Menge Bisse gehabt. Ich dagegen hatte nicht mal einen einzigen Zupfer :g. 

Ich fische entweder ne 0,30 er Mono oder Geflecht (ohne Vorfach). Kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich mit einer der beiden Schnüre mehr Fische fange oder verliere. Das gibt sich alles nix. Ich mach das ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre |supergri. Ne geflochtene hab ich mir übrigens auch noch nie an irgendwelchen Steinen oder Riffen durchgescheuert #c


----------



## Tino (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich habs schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben , an vielen Stränden fängt man die Fische häufig dicht am ufer.
> 
> Ich befische aber fast ausschließlich eine Stelle wo ein Großteil der Fische sehr weit draußen steht. Da bleiben halt nur Gewaltwürfe und mit jedem Meter den man eingekurbelt hat sinkt die Chance auf einen Biss drastisch.
> Is an der Stelle einfach so , ich fische da schon jahrelang.
> ...



Das passiert nun mal.Wenn man diesen Biss auch nicht mit Geflecht verwandelt, dann wäre das auch mit Mono völlig egal. 

Das sollte jeder mit seiner Art zu angeln beachten ob Mono oder Geflecht.
Beide haben Stärken und Schwächen die nur die Praxis in der jeweiligen Situation erkennen lässt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Tino schrieb:


> Das passiert nun mal.Wenn man diesen Biss auch nicht mit Geflecht verwandelt, dann wäre das auch mit Mono völlig egal.



Diese "Bisse" , (wie gesagt eher ein anstupsen) verwandelt man quasi nie.
meistens kann man den Fisch dann aber durch beschleunigung des Köders dazu bewegen nochmal richtig zuzupacken .
Geht natürlich nur wenn man das anstupsen auch registriert ...


----------



## Tino (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Diese "Bisse" , (wie gesagt eher ein anstupsen) verwandelt man quasi nie.
> meistens kann man den Fisch dann aber durch beschleunigung des Köders dazu bewegen nochmal richtig zuzupacken .
> Geht natürlich nur wenn man das anstupsen auch registriert ...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ranndale (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

moin
da streiten sich die experten ... macht aber nur am anfang bock mit zu lesen ... naja wie dem auch sei ,  kann jemand eine gute geflochte schnur/hersteller empfehlen ? ich meine ich habe sowas schonmal im forum gelesen aber ich finde es nicht wieder und dachte wenn ich die frage stelle dann wohl am besten hir . ich werde anfang märz mit 3 freunden fehmarn unsicher machen und evt. fangen wir ja unsere erste mefo . 
gruss
rann#h


----------



## Tino (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



ranndale schrieb:


> moin
> da streiten sich die experten ... macht aber nur am anfang bock mit zu lesen ... naja wie dem auch sei ,  kann jemand eine gute geflochte schnur/hersteller empfehlen ? ich meine ich habe sowas schonmal im forum gelesen aber ich finde es nicht wieder und dachte wenn ich die frage stelle dann wohl am besten hir . ich werde anfang märz mit 3 freunden fehmarn unsicher machen und evt. fangen wir ja unsere erste mefo .
> gruss
> rann#h



Etwas verschiedene Ansichten, sind doch kein Streit.#6

Ich fische schon fast 3 Jahre die Cormoran Zoom 7.
Sehr gute Knotbarkeit und auch sonst kann ich nichts negatives über diese Schnur sagen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Bin was das Angeln auf Forellen betrifft n großer Fan der Fireline , insbesonders der Crystal.

Hab schon die eine oder andere geflochtene probiert , aber die Fireline gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten.
Allerdings hört man (auch wenns für mich unverständlich ist) recht viel negatives von der Schnur.

Mit der 0,10er hatte ich bis jetzt noch die probleme , 
Lediglich bei den ganz dünnen 0,04ern Muss man auf ne etwas weichere Rute achten da diese ansonsten bei plötzlicher Belastung (Anschlag ...) reißt. Aber die 0,04er ist zum mefo Angeln ja eh nix.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



ranndale schrieb:


> moin
> da streiten sich die experten ... macht aber nur am anfang bock mit zu lesen ... naja wie dem auch sei , kann jemand eine gute geflochte schnur/hersteller empfehlen ? ich meine ich habe sowas schonmal im forum gelesen aber ich finde es nicht wieder und dachte wenn ich die frage stelle dann wohl am besten hir . ich werde anfang märz mit 3 freunden fehmarn unsicher machen und evt. fangen wir ja unsere erste mefo .
> gruss
> rann#h


 |uhoh:#d

Schonmal nen Streit erlebt??

Aber auch bei den "Welches Geflecht" Fragen "Streiten" die "experten"...
Kochtopfangler Schwört auf seine Fireleine (wenn er mit klarkommt..) Ich auf Power Pro und Stren, Tino auf Zoom 7 (die ich bis vor 2 JKahren auch sehr gern gefischt habe...)...
frage 10 Leute und du bekommst 7 Schnüre genannt...

geh in Laden, nimm verschieden in die Hand, entscheide dich welche dir gefällt und werde selbst "zum experten"


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Ich sage dann doch auch mal Fireline.:m


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> http://www.angel-discount24.de/corm...-3000m-taubenblau-matt-024mm-46kg-p-1397.html
> 
> Mirco meinst du die? Mich würde mal interessieren in welcher Stärke du die fischt?


 
Jo, allerdings gibt es die in grau, glaube die hat noch n Tick weniger Dehnung...
Ich fische die in 0,28 oder 0,31 je nachdem wo ich bin...
Lübecker Bucht mit wenig Steinen die 0,28ér Brodten und Co mit der stärkeren wegen der Steine und Pocken...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Ingmarhunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Also ich habe bis jetzt immmer nur mit 0.30 oder0.20 auf Mefo und Dorsch in Sonderborg gefischt. Habe leider viele Abrisse in der Einfahrt zum Stadthafen gehabt. So verlor ich an einem Tag Bleie im Wert von 5 Euro(mindestens) So kam ich im Jahr auf über 100, wahrscheinlich noch viel viel mehr. Dann kam mir ein Blitzgedanke |kopfkrat : Fische einfach mit 0.60Mono. Die im Angelladen haben uns schräg angeguckt, heute weiß ich, verständlich. Wir haben dann auch keine Verluste mehr gemacht, aber es passten nur 50m auf die Spule, und das Angelgefühl war wirklich S......E. Nach 2 Jahren war mein Lüttes Gehirn dann bei dem Punkt angekommen: Investiere einmal in Geflochtene, und verliere nichts mehr. Nun habe ich geflochtene drauf, aber gehe erst wieder im Frühling angeln. Ich benutze 0.25er Hemingway Prof., und für die Meerforellen 0.16 Hemingway Dyn. Würdet ihr also Fluro vorschalten, oder reicht auch nur die Geflochtene? Und ist die Gefahr von ausschlitzern viel höher? Würdet ihr auch mit 0.25 fischen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

0,25 Geflochtene auf Mefo ist Top , da kann man sich das lästige Drillen sparen und den Fisch einfach schnell rankurbeln und an den Strand heben .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis jetzt immmer nur mit 0.30 oder0.20 auf Mefo und Dorsch in Sonderborg gefischt. Habe leider viele Abrisse in der Einfahrt zum Stadthafen gehabt. So verlor ich an einem Tag Bleie im Wert von 5 Euro(mindestens) So kam ich im Jahr auf über 100, wahrscheinlich noch viel viel mehr. Dann kam mir ein Blitzgedanke |kopfkrat : Fische einfach mit 0.60Mono. Die im Angelladen haben uns schräg angeguckt, heute weiß ich, verständlich. Wir haben dann auch keine Verluste mehr gemacht, aber es passten nur 50m auf die Spule, und das Angelgefühl war wirklich S......E. Nach 2 Jahren war mein Lüttes Gehirn dann bei dem Punkt angekommen: Investiere einmal in Geflochtene, und verliere nichts mehr. Nun habe ich geflochtene drauf, aber gehe erst wieder im Frühling angeln. Ich benutze 0.25er Hemingway Prof., und für die Meerforellen 0.16 Hemingway Dyn. Würdet ihr also Fluro vorschalten, oder reicht auch nur die Geflochtene? Und ist die Gefahr von ausschlitzern viel höher? Würdet ihr auch mit 0.25 fischen?


 
Also wenn du bei deiner 0,20ér und 0,30ér´Monoschnur die verluste hattest weil sie an muscheln oder steinen "aufgeraut" wurde und deshalb gerissen ist wirst du mit geflecht noch mehr verluste haben...
Denn beim ersten kontakt mit steinen + seepocken oder muscheln wird dasgeflecht an einzelnden fäden "verletzt" und hat somit kaum noch tragkraft...
wenn du deine Bleie (wieso eigentlich blei beim MeFo fischen???) beim werfen verloren hast weil die Mono nicht hielt, kann es sein das du mit geflecht besser fährst...
ne 0,16ér multifile schnur ist für MeFo ok, mir persönlich aber um vieles zu dick...
ich fische zwischen 0,08 und 0,12 mm Geflecht auf MeFo und zwar NUR in verbindung mit nem langen FC vorfach...
Länge (wie auch schon einige post´s vorher geschrieben 1,5 x Rutenlänge!) 

Grüße

Mirco


PS Kochtopfangler: erst RICHTIG lesen, dann posten...
(Er sprach von einer 0,16ér zum MeFo fischen... und die 0,25 unten bezieht sich auf das vorgeschaltete Mono bzw FC...)
Und poste doch auch mal sachlich...
sowas:


0,25 Geflochtene auf Mefo ist Top , da kann man sich das lästige Drillen sparen und den Fisch einfach schnell rankurbeln und an den Strand heben 

bringt keinen weiter und schürt nur unnötige diskussionen...:v


----------



## Ingmarhunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*

Also ich meine 0.25 geflecht. Und die Bleie beziehen sich auf das Dorschangeln in 15-17meter Tiefe vom Land aus. Leider sind hier sehr viele Unterwassersteine und Algen, die man nur mir stärkerer Schnur abkriegt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Ich benutze 0.25er Hemingway Prof., und für die Meerforellen 0.16 Hemingway Dyn. Würdet ihr also Fluro vorschalten, oder reicht auch nur die Geflochtene? Und ist die Gefahr von ausschlitzern viel höher? Würdet ihr auch mit 0.25 fischen?



Das interpretier ich so als wenn er wissen will ob mana uch die 0,25er auf Mefo nehmen kann.


----------



## Nolfravel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Also ich meine 0.25 geflecht. Und die Bleie beziehen sich auf das Dorschangeln in 15-17meter Tiefe vom Land aus. Leider sind hier sehr viele Unterwassersteine und Algen, die man nur mir stärkerer Schnur abkriegt.


 
Naja n 25er Gefelcht auf Mefo beim Spinnfischen?!?
Damit kannst du dann ganz enstspannt alles rauskurbeln.
Für mich ist das viiieeeel zu dick, ich fische ne 12er bzw. 10er.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das interpretier ich so als wenn er wissen will ob mana uch die 0,25er auf Mefo nehmen kann.


 
Selbst dann tun solche post´s wie davor doch nicht not, oder??


naja, egal...

greetz


----------



## Christian D (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



> Naja n 25er Gefelcht auf Mefo beim Spinnfischen?!?
> Damit kannst du dann ganz enstspannt alles rauskurbeln.


 
Ziemlich unreflektiert!;+

Ich kenne da Ecken auf Aero oder Bornholm, wo das gar nicht mal so unrealistisch ist....da wäre dann sogar noch ne Mono-Schlagschnur angesagt.

Kleiner Exkurs aus meiner Fliegenfischerwelt:
Es gibt Strände, an denen ich z.Bsp. bei Meeräschen n Tippet von 45er Mono nehme. Überdimensioniert, gar keine Frage, aber wer sich schon mit den Multen angelegt hat, der weiß, was Abriebfestigkeit und Tragkraft bedeuten kann. Schließlich setzt sich da nach dem Anhieb etwas in Bewegung, das du bei der ersten Flucht nicht aufhalten kannst. Gerade in krautigen Flachwasserzonen und zwischen Muschelriffen geht es kaum "zu grob". Bei großen Silbernen ist das doch auch nicht anders. Was ich damit sagen will ist:
Diese Schnurpauschalisierungen sind mal richtiger Mumpitz! #c 

Auf der anderen Seite kann gerade ein dünnes Geflecht in echten Krautbunkerstränden absolut Sinn machen. Wer eine dünne Geflochtene auf Spannung hält und mal kräftig seinen Finger draufdrückt und diesen hin und her bewegt, der wird spühren, welcher Sinn dahinter stecken könnte.|bigeyes Probates Mittel gegen Krautgirlanden auf der Schnur im Drill!


Wie Mirko schon geschrieben hat: 



> geh in Laden, nimm verschieden in die Hand, entscheide dich welche dir gefällt und werde selbst "zum experten"


 
Besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken. Erfahrungen macht man am Wasser und nicht durch schnödes Lesen im Board!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene für Meerforelle?*



Christian D schrieb:


> Wie Mirko schon geschrieben hat:
> 
> 
> 
> Besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken. Erfahrungen macht man am Wasser und nicht durch schnödes Lesen im Board!#6


 
D A N K E ! ! 

Ich glaube gerade bei Schnüren geht die Meinung soo weit ausseinander wie sonst nirgendwo...
Es gibt Leute die immernoch auf eine Fireline schwören, die nächsten NUR Gigafish, dr nächste NUR Spiderwire...
Im Endeffekt kommt die hälfte dieser Schnüre aus der selben Fabrik und haben lediglich unterschiedliche Materialien und "Flechtpraktiken" und weichen so in Qualität und natürlich im Presi voneinander ab...
Ich kenne z.b. 2 Firmen und deren Produkte aus einer Firmenbegehung und habe mir von den Chef´s mal erklären lassen wie viel "Hersteller" die Produkte dieser Firmen verkaufen und nur "ihr" Lable aufkleben...
U.a. erzählte einer mir auch das wenn z.b. eine Schnur seine Fabrik verlässt ER sie z.B mit einer Tragkraft von 4kg angibt er sie später mit anderen Lable´s sieht wo dann die Tragkraft von 5 -8kg reicht...
D.h. das so gut wie alle bei den Tragkräften ODER den Durchmessern schummeln (ich nenne es sogar BETRÜGEN!!!) 
Ganz anders z.B. bei Stroft, die geben nichtmal mehr einen Durchmesser an, da ein Geflecht NIE richtig gemessen werden kann da es sich unter z.b. einer Messschraube (die man einfach braucht um so dünne durchmesser genau zu messen) verformen und so keine "echten" Werte ergeben können...

Wie gesagt, geht in Laden, vergleicht die unterschiedlichen Hersteller vom Optischen (wie "eng" geflochten, "steif" oder nicht, Tragkräfte im Knoten...) sowie von der "Performance" und dann heißt es TESTEN TESTEN TESTEN...
Und siehe da , nach ein zwei Jahren Testen habt ihr EURE schnur gefunden 

ICH habe weiter vorne MEINE Favoriten genannt (Durchmesser musst du an deine Bedingungen festmachen), mehr kann ich nicht machen...
@ Themenstarter: JETZT bist DU dran

Greetz

Mirco


----------

